# How to tell which rat is dominant



## Yabbs (Nov 22, 2010)

How Do

We currently have 10 female rats and have argued over which one seems to be dominant. what should we look out for to be able to tell.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

The one who pushes the others away from valuable resources like food and toys, who humps the others more than the others her.
Spending tons of time observing them will do the trick.
Sounds like a great colony!


----------



## kissmyhorse (Nov 4, 2010)

Hiya! Whoever is the most pushy/aggressive will be the dominant doe. Post som pics of your mischief!


----------



## DRich (Nov 19, 2010)

I have 3 boys, 1 small, 1 med, and 1 large. The medium one is so aggressive to the large one, he would literally force him to the floor and it looks like, tell him to stay there or else... Then the large one would be paralized in that position for 30 mins or more, feet in the air. Even if I come to the cage, he will not move. Then the small rat would come in and break it up. He is the mediator. Is this normal????


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

DRich said:


> I have 3 boys, 1 small, 1 med, and 1 large. The medium one is so aggressive to the large one, he would literally force him to the floor and it looks like, tell him to stay there or else... Then the large one would be paralized in that position for 30 mins or more, feet in the air. Even if I come to the cage, he will not move. Then the small rat would come in and break it up. He is the mediator. Is this normal????


Do they have room enough to move away from this bully? Wonder what he'll be like when he is an adult. I would "snip, snip" him asap to reduce his testosterone.


----------



## DRich (Nov 19, 2010)

Oops!! just learning the site. srry


----------



## DRich (Nov 19, 2010)

begoodtoanimals said:


> DRich said:
> 
> 
> > I have 3 boys, 1 small, 1 med, and 1 large. The medium one is so aggressive to the large one, he would literally force him to the floor and it looks like, tell him to stay there or else... Then the large one would be paralized in that position for 30 mins or more, feet in the air. Even if I come to the cage, he will not move. Then the small rat would come in and break it up. He is the mediator. Is this normal????
> ...


Yes, I have a tri-level, 24"x36" cage. Maybe I will consider getting him fixed soon. The larger one doesn't need to stress like that. It is so sad seeing him that way. Thank god for the small guy because he actually pulls the med one off the large. All these guys are anywhere from 6 to 8 mo old.


----------

